# Drucker rot wird grün



## chris93 (20. März 2009)

*Drucker rot wird grün*

wen ich bei meinem brother DCP-115C irgend etwas rot drucken will wird es grün und bei dem testdruck wird rot gleich gar nicht gedruckt.
Ich habe ihn jetzt ca.2Jahre und heute mal die patronen gewechselt da ich ebn wollte das er wieder rot druckt.
Aber nichts hat es gebracht.
habt ihr eine idee?


----------



## highspeedpingu (20. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

Da musst du mal den Druckkopf reinigen.
Ich hab´den 145c. Da muss ich am Gerät auf "Tinte" dann "+" drücken bis "reinigen" kommt, dann "o.k" wieder + drücken bis "Farbe" da steht, dann wieder o.k.
Evtl. musst du das ein paar mal machen.


----------



## chris93 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

ich hab den kopf wahrscheinlich schon 15mal reinigen lassen....es tut sich nichts


----------



## fadade (21. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

nicht reinigen lassen!!!! -> geh da selber mal bei und prüf nach, ob die Patronen richtig sitzen!

Manchmal muss sich der Drucker auch erst wieder "eindrucken" d.h., dass man einfach mal solange druckt, bis dann (vllt ^^) wieder die Farbe kommt; hat jdnfalls bei meinen Patronenwechsel gefunzt (so nach ca. 20 Seiten)


----------



## hyperionical (22. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

Hast du sehr lange nicht gedruckt? Wenn ja wie lange, denn wahrscheinlich ist der Druckkopf zugerottet (bei einer Bekannten schon nach 2 Monaten) und dann hilft nur den Druckkopf auszubauen und manuell zu reinigen.
PS: Das bei Rot grün gedruckt wird ist normal, da ja der Drucker über kein echtes Rot verfügt und die Farbe mischen muss, ergo druckt er bei verstopftem Rot nur den Grünanteil.


----------



## catch-me-if-you-can (22. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

das kann daran liegen, dass du mal die patronen vertauscht hattest, das dauert dann bis wieder richtig gedruckt wird, weil noch Tinte in den Schläuchen steckt, einfAch mal warten, hatte ich auch schon mal bei meinem Brother Multigerät.


----------



## BigBubby (22. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

Möglichkeit 1: Rote Patrone leer
Möglichkeit 2: Rote Patrone Defekt
Möglichkeit 3: Druckkopf der roten Patrone verdreckt
Möglichkeit 4: Druckkopf der roten Patrone defekt
Möglichkeit 5: Aber unwahrscheinlich, drucker defekt


----------



## chris93 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

ich werde mal noch ein paar testseiten drucken......wenn n_cht schaffe ich ihn zurück habe ja noch knapp 2monate garantie._


----------



## BigBubby (22. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

Ich weiß da auch nicht auswendig, ob der Druckerkopf an der Patrone oder an den drucker gebunden ist. Wenn es das erste ist, mußt du nur eine neue patrone kaufen.
Wenn es zweiteres ist, würde ich auch die garantie nutzen


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (22. März 2009)

*AW: Drucker rot wird grün*

Aber erstmal sollte er haufenweise Testseiten drucken; vllt müssen die Löcher einfach mal ordentlich "durchgepustet" werden ^^

 => wie fadade sagt


----------

